# Filtration questions.



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Currently have a 125 freshwater tank. Going to be redoing it with planting (not heavy but not light either) 3 Anubias, 3 javafern. Maybe less maybe more depends on what all I can get my hands on when doing this. 

Filtration overall. I currently have a Hagen Fluval FX5. Approximately 400gph with full media baskets in it. 

Was looking around and found a good deal on a sump pump as well, bioballs, one screen to collect solid materials. 

Was also thinking about possibly putting a UV Sterilizer on the tank as well.

Are there any conflicts with doing all 3 or just 2? I know it's not always more equals better, but I wanted to check anyways before I pulled the trigger on anything.

As far a stocking as well, most are going to be fast moving fish that would'nt particularly mind the high flow rates around the tank. Denisoni Barb's, Giant Danio's, Bala sharks, Siamese Algae Eaters and possibly albino bristlenose pleco's.

Thank you in advance, I know I write alot.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

High flow rates are good for mechanical filters like canisters. I think sump with their large volumes usually have lower flow. And UV at a lower flow rate needs less power. You can have different flow rates to different systems, but you will need separate water paths and pumps. I do know that if you try to add too much to a canister filter you can have issues, their pumps are designed to handle exactly that canister, nothing else. 

I do think you can run the canister and the UV off the sump to hide the hoses.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

The only thing you should watch out for is the UV Sterilizer. You should set it up on its own pump for a few reasons. 1. its going to require a lower flow than most other types of filters or media 2. if you put mechanical filtration in front of it, your UV can lose some effectiveness; because, some of the stuff your trying to sterilize will get caught in the sponge (or other things too) and probably sit there for a while until it gets cleaned, and maybe worse, spread, considering for instance a sponge, is perfect for bacteria and other stuff to grow in (not just good bacteria but bad stuff too). 

Like Emc said you can run seperate water paths from the same pump and reduce the flow with proper hardware, but I find doing that can sometimes lead to pains in the ass, but at the same time is nice that you only have to deal with one pump. It has its trade offs personally I would run it on a different power head since you wont need a big or fast pump for it anyways, I mean you could use a maxi-jet 600 (which I think are like 20 bucks) to run a Coralife Turbo-Twist 3x UV Sterilizer. Those UV's, is something Coralife GOT RIGHT! Just look at the design for the flow, great exposure time/path/dwell.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I used to think UV sterilizers were overkill. They add electric use and there is an ongoing new bulb expense. But they do help with green water and because all the stores are running them, going without can mean a wipeout disease takes out all your fish. I move it into personal preference now, but I'd put money into good heaters and filters first.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea filters should come first (even though technically a UV sterilizer is a filter), but even in my freshwater tanks with the UV, especially in my planted ones, A HUGE DIFFERENCE! Not to mention what they do for saltwater clarity and etc. Great way to control algae, diseases, bacteria, and other nuisances. Not mention it makes your water look amazingly clear. Like Emc said those bulbs though can cost big bucks, but you only have to replace them (with good brands) once a year. I think they are worth it.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

The tank I was going to be using all three on is a predrilled 125. Putting a few new holes in the regular overflow on the left for intake on all 3 (big deal if I have one or two hoses going throughout my system). Using primary circulation of the Fluval outside of the overflows for the tank itself. And if needed then I was going to get a power head for the sump and UV.

From what I gather you two think that they should be all run off of separate pumps. But there should be no problem running all three for Uber filtration on my tank correct?

The canister filter has a built in pump, and don't get me wrong the baskets are full, but not overly full from what Hagen recommends.

With the UV Sterilizer I could hook it up infront of the Fluval. As the Pentair Lifegard AquaStep 15W says it's max flow is 450 gph. For the UV filter with new bulb and recommended pump I'm looking at about $180 shipped for that full setup. Or about $135 for just the UV sterilizer and bulb.

The sump I'm looking at is used, big deal I'll clean it. I don't know the flow rate of that pump but considering it's an underwater I could hook it up this way. If the flow rate is where it needs to be. 

Regardless using the right side overflow for return of any water and very likely a power head. Though, I'd like it to be an easy and perfect world of using the right side overflow for return of the sump/UV. And just have the fluval for circulation. I think what I'm going to try to do is run the sump and UV off of one and use a power head for it, as that seems to be a good option.

As far as power consumption/use/etc that's not a problem. I have a 14 plug surge protector on a 20amp circuit so I'm not worried about anything I'm running blowing anything up. Only thing I'll feel is of course the power bill with all of these.

EDIT: AquariumTech, where are you in FL? I'm just outside of Orlando.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Forget the fresh water and go SW! Please? The SW section here is so quiet and you know you want too!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In theory, a canister filter could run UV on the intake (no water restriction for lights), but in practice, you'd have some fittings, crap would get caught, flow would get restricted and you'd have to clean it more. Better, IMO, to have it separate, then you can clean the filter without disturbing the lights. The canister filter pumps are just big enough for the filter to sit the specified height below the tank (gravity in, pump water return), mess with it and you could have lower flow, start sucking air or other 'not used as recommended' issues.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Alright. Thanks EMC7. Theoretically though, could run all three without any problems aside from really fast current then yes? Will probably reduce this a little by using the overflows as much as I can.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd just sump the whole thing and have the the one strong return pump and two cheap ones for the UV and the other thing. (What was it???) Oh wait, you are sumping it! In that case, get ten dollars worth of flexible plastic tubing and pop on a five dollar spray bar.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looked at the add again for the sump. It's a whopping 850 gph pump (Gen-X PCX 30). Could easily run all three off of that one pump. But how to make the fittings work for the canister....hmmm...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd have some PVC splitters and add ball valves to regulate the flow.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I would get separate pumps, like I said earlier, it would make things easier.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

AquariumTech said:


> I would get separate pumps, like I said earlier, it would make things easier.


I think that's what I'm going to end up doing. Where are you in Florida? Posted that above and I'm just outside of Orlando.

The only thing I worry about doing it all separate is the flow that will be in my tank if I do all three. 400gph Fluval, 850gph sump, UV >450gph in a 125 tank. I'm just going to have to minimize the best I can using the overflows.

Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------

